# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي > Researches and Articles in Criminal Law >  Les peines alternatives

## hazem mohamed

Les peines alternatives

Délinquance – Faits et chiffres – Les peines alternatives

Les peines alternatives dans le système judiciaire français

Les prisons françaises sont saturées et le système est menacé d’explosion avec des prévisions de 80 000 détenus en 2017 … pour 64 000 places disponibles. Nous n’entrerons pas ici dans le débat sur le poids respectif de l’augmentation des actes de délinquance et de la mise en application de dispositions législatives plus strictes dans cette hausse des incarcérations, qui fera l’objet d’un autre document.

Pour relever ce défi, l’administration pénitentiaire, dont le budget est de 1,9 milliards d’euros en 2007 (une augmentation de plus de 60% depuis 2002), n’aurait donc apparemment guère d’autre choix que de poursuivre un programme d’investissement massif.

Le système judiciaire prévoit pourtant de nombreuses dispositions alternatives à l’enfermement, qui sont peu utilisées, souvent par manque de moyens, mais aussi sous la pression de l’opinion publique.

Les structures de suivi des mesures alternatives
Les différentes peines alternatives
Les aménagements de peine
Les difficultés de mise en œuvre


1. Les structures de suivi des mesures alternatives

1.1 Les Services Pénitentiaires d’Insertion et de Probation (SPIP)

Le Code de Procédure pénale attribue aux Services Pénitentiaires d’Insertion et de Probation (SPIP) la responsabilité de mettre « en œuvre les mesures de contrôle » et de veiller « au respect des obligations imposées aux condamnés » à des peines alternatives ou en libération conditionnelle  (art. D. 574 du CPP).
Le suivi de ces mesures repose essentiellement sur les conseillers d’Insertion et de Probation (CIP). La structure des SPIP, créée en 1999, comprend 103 sièges, 24 antennes en milieu fermé, 44 antennes en milieu ouvert et 136 antennes mixtes

En charge des deux tiers de la population placée sous main de justice, ils n’ont pourtant qu’une place secondaire au sein de l’Administration pénitentiaire, qui consacre l’essentiel de ses moyens aux établissements pénitentiaires (le budget de fonctionnement des SPIP représente moins de 5% des crédits de fonctionnement).

Les 61 289 personnes détenues mobilisent en effet 23 000 des 31 000 agents de l’Administration pénitentiaire, alors que 2 766 personnels d’insertion et de probation sont en charge du suivi de 146 000 personnes en milieu ouvert, ainsi que de la réinsertion des détenus.

En 2003, le rapport Warsmann (1) avait estimé indispensable le recrutement de « 3 000 postes équivalents temps plein afin de permettre le suivi efficace des exécutions de peine adaptées, et de redonner de la crédibilité aux mesures alternatives ». Malgré les efforts de recrutement engagés, cet objectif n’est toujours pas atteint, d’où une charge de travail excessive qui nuit à la qualité du suivi et entraîne des délais ahurissants dans l’exécution des peines.

Un conseiller suit en moyenne entre 60 et 150 personnes en région parisienne et entre 100  et 250 personnes en province. On est très loin des normes appliquées dans d’autres pays où le système de probation a fait ses preuves. Au Québec, chaque agent de probation doit superviser entre 40 et 60 cas (probation, sursis ou libération conditionnelle). En Suède, ce nombre est encore plus bas, avec 25 à 30 dossiers suivis, ce qui permet de personnaliser le suivi en milieu ouvert : participation à un programme d’évolution personnelle, traitement contractuel, peine de substitution, etc …

1.2. Les juges d’application des peines (JAP)

Le juge d’application des peines intervient une fois la peine prononcée pour fixer les modalités d’exécution des peines d’emprisonnement et des peines alternatives.

Il y a 354 JAP au 31 décembre 2006, pour suivre une population de 40 000 détenus condamnés et 200 000 personnes placées sous main de justice.
Des efforts de recrutement sans précédent ont été effectués avec 52 postes créés en 2006.

2. Les différentes peines alternatives

On appelle peines alternatives toutes les condamnations d’auteurs de délits ou de crimes ne comprenant pas d’emprisonnement ferme.

2.1. Les peines probatoires (comportant une mise à l’épreuve)

Les peines probatoires permettent de suspendre le prononcé ou l’exécution d’une peine de prison sous réserve que le condamné remplisse un certain nombre d’obligations. Le non-respect de ces contraintes entraîne l’exécution de la peine d’emprisonnement.

?    Sursis avec mise à l’épreuve (SME) : suspension de l’exécution d’une peine d’emprisonnement sous condition de respecter un certain nombre d’obligations durant un temps d’épreuve.
Véritable peine alternative à l’emprisonnement ferme, le SME s’inspire des systèmes anglo-saxons de probation en vue d’éviter les effets désocialisants de la prison. Elle ne se contente pas d’accorder une seconde chance (comme le simple sursis), mais accompagne le condamné dans ses efforts de resocialisation. Celui-ci doit respecter certaines obligations et mesures de contrôle, telles que répondre aux convocations du JAP ou d’un travailleur social, exercer une activité professionnelle, suivre une formation, se soumettre à des mesures de soin ou réparer les dommages causés par l’infraction.
Le SME représente 78% des mesures en milieu ouvert suivies par les SPIP ; il peut également s’accompagner de l’obligation d’accomplir un Travail d’Intérêt général (TIG).?    Ajournement avec mise à l’épreuve : cette disposition permet aux magistrats de se prononcer sur la culpabilité du prévenu mais de différer l’audience qui fixera la peine. Pendant cette période (1 an maximum), le coupable est sous le régime de la mise à l’épreuve sous le contrôle du JAP et doit remplir des obligations en termes de réinsertion et d’indemnisation de la victime.
Difficile à mettre en œuvre, entre autres parce qu’elle demande une enquête précise sur la situation sociale du prévenu, cette mesure reste marginale (moins de 400 personnes concernées au 1er janvier 2005)
2.2 Le Travail d’Intérêt général (T.I.G)

Créé en 1983, le TIG est une peine consistant à accomplir un travail non rémunéré au profit d’une collectivité, d’un établissement public ou d’une association, pour une durée de 40 à 210 heures. C’est la mesure en milieu ouvert la plus connue et la mieux acceptée par le public en raison de son aspect pédagogique.
Le TIG peut également être effectué dans le cadre d’une condamnation avec sursis et représente au total un peu plus de 4% des condamnations par les tribunaux correctionnels  (soit 16 885 mesures en 2005) mais connaît néanmoins une forte baisse, notamment en raison des difficultés à trouver des structures d’accueil et à établir des partenariats durables..

2.3. Peines pécuniaires

Les amendes représentent la 3ème peine la plus prononcée en matière correctionnelle, après le sursis simple et l’emprisonnement ferme, avec 101 029 condamnations en 2004, soit 20,7 % de l’ensemble. Un tiers des peines de prison avec sursis s’accompagnent d’une amende.

Par ailleurs, le juge peut remplacer une peine de prison par des jours-amende. Le juge fixe alors un nombre de jours-amende et un montant journalier tenant compte des ressources et des charges du prévenu. Chaque jour « payé » remplace une journée de prison. Jugée complexe par les juges, cette mesure représente environ 12 000 condamnations.

2.4. Nouvelles peines alternatives

De nouvelles peines alternatives, pouvant être prononcées à la place de l’emprisonnement,  ont été créées par la loi du 9 mars 2004 :

l’interdiction pour une durée de 3 ans ou plus, de fréquenter certains lieux où l’infraction a été commise,
l’interdiction pour une durée de 3 ans ou plus, de fréquenter certains condamnés, notamment les auteurs ou complices de l’infraction,
l’interdiction pour une durée de 3 ans ou plus, d’entrer en relation avec certaines personnes, notamment la victime de l’infraction,
la possibilité de prononcer une semi-liberté ou un placement à l’extérieur à titre de peines alternatives à une peine d’emprisonnement maximal d’un an, à l’égard de condamnés apportant par exemple la preuve de l’exercice d’une activité professionnelle, de leur assiduité à un enseignement, à un stage ou à une formation ou de leur besoin de suivre un traitement médical,
le stage de citoyenneté, pour tout délit passible d’une peine d’emprisonnement et destiné à sanctionner des délits commis dans un contexte raciste et notamment antisémite.
Ces mesures risquent d’être rendues inapplicables faute des moyens d’application correspondants.

3. Les aménagements de peine

Ces mesures ont pour intérêt de ne pas laisser les condamnés sortir sans aucun suivi ni encadrement, dans le double souci de s’assurer de leur non dangerosité et de préparer leur réinsertion. Pourtant, un condamné sur cinq seulement en bénéficie.
Leur mise en application est également suivie par les Services Pénitentiaires d’Insertion et de Probation (SPIP).

3.1 Le placement à l’extérieur

Le placement à l’extérieur représente une mesure particulièrement adaptée « aux personnes les plus désocialisées, qui n’ont ni logement ni emploi, et qui rencontrent des difficultés d’insertion importantes » (1), population de plus en plus représentée. Elle est en effet une sorte de palier intermédiaire très encadré entre la prison et la liberté, avant l’étape suivante de la libération conditionnelle.
Cette mesure permet à un condamné d’être employé à des activités contrôlées par l’administration (ou de suivre une formation ou des soins) en-dehors d’un établissement pénitentiaire, en étant hébergé soit dans l’établissement pénitentiaire, soit dans des centres généralement géré par des associations. Des expériences de placement extérieur se sont révélées particulièrement adaptées pour les toxicomanes entre autres, pour lesquels les sorties sèches entraînent un risque très élevé de récidive.

Selon les associations d’accompagnement des détenus, le placement à l’extérieur « permet une véritable individualisation de la peine et obtient de bons résultats sur les taux de récidive ».


Malgré cela, la part du placement à l’extérieur est en diminution constante et ne concerne en 2006 que 1,3% des détenus (contre 2,1 % en 1994). (2)

3.2 La semi-liberté

La semi-liberté permet à un condamné d’exercer des activités à l’extérieur de jour et  de réintégrer le soir et le week-end un quartier spécifique d’une maison d’arrêt. Elle constitue un régime intermédiaire de réadaptation à la vie libre et augmente nettement les chances d’obtenir une libération conditionnelle. Elle ne concerne pourtant que 3,1 % de la population des détenus condamnés (soit 6 619 personnes en 2005).
Cette situation est liée au manque de places de semi-liberté et à la difficulté pour les magistrats de connaître la disponibilité des places en temps réel (certains centres sont occupés à 20%, d’autres surpeuplés). De plus, les centres d’hébergement sont souvent vétustes et situés au-dehors du tissu urbain où se trouvent les lieux d’activité des détenus.

3.3 La libération conditionnelle

La libération conditionnelle, instaurée en 1885, permet la libération anticipée d’un condamné manifestant « des efforts sérieux de réadaptation sociale », dans le cadre d’un régime d’assistance et de contrôle.
Le Conseil de l’Europe encourage les Etats membres à développer cette mesure considérée comme l’une des « plus efficaces et les plus constructives pour prévenir la récidive et pour favoriser la réinsertion sociale des détenus dans la société, selon un processus programmé, assisté et contrôlé ». (4)
En France, la libération conditionnelle est en chute libre, avec un taux qui a été divisé par 2 en 30 ans. Mal perçue par l’opinion publique et même par l’administration pénitentiaire, qui la considèrent comme un « cadeau » fait au condamné, elle ne concerne que 6 000 détenus par an environ. Certaines affaires spectaculaires et la surenchère politique et médiatique ont rendu cette mesure impopulaire et les magistrats hésitent aujourd’hui à prendre le risque d’être montrés du doigt en cas de récidive d’un détenu en libération conditionnelle.

3.4 Le placement sous surveillance électronique :

Le condamné porte à la cheville ou au poignet un bracelet électronique fixe relié à une ligne téléphonique qui émet une alarme s’il se trouve absent de son domicile à une heure non autorisée. Cette alarme est transmise à un centre de surveillance qui se trouve dans l’établissement pénitentiaire : les personnes sous surveillance électronique font donc toujours partie des détenus.
Ce contrôle strict en fait une mesure crédible aux yeux des magistrats et du public. C’est d’ailleurs la seule mesure d’aménagement de peine en forte progression (130 en 2001,  4 128 en 2005), une augmentation qui se fait au détriment des autres mesures de semi-liberté.
Le système a ses limites car le bracelet électronique devient très difficile à supporter au-delà de 6 mois, d’après les études réalisées. De plus, s’il n’est pas associé à des mesures d’accompagnement socio-éducatif, il risque d’avoir un faible intérêt en terme de réinsertion et de prévention de la récidive.

Le bracelet électronique mobile est en phase d’expérimentation depuis 2006. Il permet de localiser la personne par GPS et devrait être réservé aux personnes « dangereuses », ce qui pose le problème de la définition de la notion de dangerosité et de la prévision du risque de récidive. Les JAP accueillent avec réticence cette mesure, jugée très attentatoire aux libertés.

4. Les difficultés de mise en oeuvre des peines alternatives

« Les services de l’application des peines ont le plus grand mal à remplir leurs missions actuelles et seront rapidement dans l’incapacité de faire face aux nombreuses missions qui leur sont confiées par la loi du 9 mars 2004, dite loi Perben II. » (5)

Les nombreux avantages des mesures alternatives se heurtent au manque de moyens accordés aux associations et aux services pénitentiaires d’insertion et de probation chargés de leur mise en œuvre, ainsi qu’aux difficultés à faire évoluer les magistrats dans leurs pratiques.

4.1 Manque de moyens

Le système carcéral absorbe 95 % des ressources.
Les SPIP n’ont pas de moyens propres (à la différence des services de probation anglais) en ce qui concerne leur activité d’insertion et dépendent de structures de droit commun pour des prestations telles que titres de transport, hébergement, aide sociale, chèques multiservices, …
Ces structures, elles-mêmes affectées par une diminution de leurs crédits, sont souvent réticentes à prendre en charge des personnes ayant eu affaire à la justice.

Le recours à des associations extérieures permet de diminuer les coûts. Mais le budget des frais de justice subit également des restrictions qui mettent en danger un grand nombre de ces associations. Une proposition majeure de la CNCDH serait de créer un véritable service public de l’insertion des majeurs, piloté par le SPIP, qui conclurait des conventions avec des associations. Les SPIP pourraient développer des partenariats avec des associations, conventionner certaines interventions extérieures ou avoir des associations habilitées.

Enfin, des délais de mise à exécution trop longs font perdre leur crédibilité à ces mesures : il n’est pas rare qu’il s’écoule 1 an entre le moment où la mesure est prononcée et le premier rendez-vous avec un agent de probation !

4.2 Manque d’informations

L’absence de système d’information en temps réel sur les places disponibles en milieu ouvert empêche souvent les magistrats d’y avoir recours.

Il n’existe pas de statistiques fiables et de système central d’évaluation des différentes pratiques en termes de réinsertion et de prévention de la récidive, ce qui  empêche l’échange des « bonnes pratiques ».

4.3 Nécessité d’un travail pédagogique auprès des magistrats

La Commission Nationale Consultative des Droits de l’Homme (3) a relevé un manque de coopération entre les différents acteurs intervenant à l’égard des populations sous mesures judiciaires en milieu ouvert.
« Les bonnes pratiques reposent souvent sur des relations de confiance entre les différents acteurs de la chaîne pénale ». Or ces relations sont rares et instables. D’une part, les magistrats changent souvent de juridiction. D’autre part, les SPIP sont de plus en plus confrontés à des personnes lourdement désinsérées dont « il faudrait reprendre les trajets sociaux à la base » : une étroite coopération entre la justice, l’administration pénitentiaire et les services sociaux est donc indispensable.

Sous la pression de l’opinion publique, les magistrats choisissent souvent la solution de facilité : les peines de prison ferme.

4.4    Mieux informer l’opinion publique

Les intervenants en milieu ouvert souffrent de la méconnaissance de leur activité par le grand public. En effet, ces mesures sont perçues comme une alternative « trop douce » par rapport à l’image sécuritaire de la prison.
Il faut informer largement sur les véritables enjeux et les résultats des mesures alternatives en termes de réinsertion si l’on veut les faire accepter par l’opinion.

« Il est nécessaire d’adapter le coût de la sanction au risque que représente le condamné pour la société. (…)  Aujourd’hui, la prise en charge de tous les malades en milieu hospitalier nous paraîtrait absurde et inutile. De la même manière, le recours quasi exclusif à l’enfermement en maison d’arrêt pour traiter la délinquance est inefficace et néfaste. Dans l’intérêt même de la société, il est clair qu’actuellement, un nombre important de condamnés ne devraient pas se trouver en maison d’arrêt », rappelait le député Warsmann dans son rapport de 2003 (1).

Sources :
(1) Rapport du Député Jean-Luc Warsmann Les peines alternatives à la détention, les modalités d’exécution des courtes peines, la préparation des détenus à la sortie de prison – Avril 2003
(2) Annie Kensey, « Les détenus de 1996 à 2006, quelques données comparatives », Cahiers de démographie pénitentiaire, Juin 2006
(3) Rapport de la Commission Nationale Consultative des Droits de l’Homme  Sanctionner dans le respect des droits de l’homme II. Les alternatives à la détention – Avril 2007
(4) Recommandation 2003/22 concernant la libération conditionnelle, 24 septembre 2003.
(5) Michaël Janas, Le nouveau juge de l’application des peines, Actualité Juridique Pénal, Dalloz, 2005

----------

